

We’re Engaged (And how Facebook’s News Feed is Strangely Relevant) - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/07/06/were-engaged-and-how-facebooks-news-feed-is-strangely-relevant/

======
timcederman
I too am also amazed at how often Facebook is used to convey this sort of
information. I guess changing a status is easier than describing the event to
multiple people, particularly if it's a crappy change...

------
nuggien
she's kinda spicy

